

Random highly-ranked Hacker News Posts - shii
http://www.skrenta.com/hn/?filtersfail

======
shii
Original story[1] by jsrfded (also creator of site) which didn't get enough
traction.

I think it's particularly useful nowadays considering how slow and sluggish HN
has been (at least for me). Plus there are some real gems that pop up every
time you refresh.

As he says:

 _The other day I "ran out" of stuff to read on Hacker News. I had looked at
everything that interested me, and had even checked out page 2 (I was getting
desperate). I realized that there were thousands of great HN threads that I
hadn't seen because I hadn't been paying attention to the site when they were
ranking. So I pulled together a little db of the top 10,000 HN threads
(loosely defined; a thread with >1 points, 1> comments, and some web link
rank). I put these into a random shuffle so that reload would give me 30 fresh
threads that I (probably) hadn't seen before. I'm pretty happy with this. Lets
me scratch my HN itch when I've exhausted the main page, and it's often
interesting to see the old material again._

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2226914>

------
scrrr
Suggestion: Please add a way to set the threshold. E.g. only stories with 250+
karma.

~~~
Swannie
As an aside:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=50>

Works rather nicely.

~~~
scrrr
Didn't know that one. Thanks!

------
Zakuzaa
Umm.. shouldn't the points be adjusted for HN traffic growth?

